# new kitten ♥



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

hello  

i have a new kitten as you can see in my pic  

she's adorable  ♥♥♥♥♥ but naughty

i have a huge problem no name  
i'm stumpped any ideas?

cleo ~ no good as mums cat called it
dont want fluffy or fluffy ball

she's very cute....fluffy....tri-coloured.....mischievious  
shes 8 weeks old

please help xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi jessie,

How bout smudgy, she has a really sweet face?

Good luck for ur cycle hunny 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

smudgie no good...because we had smudge who RIP last month    sorry i should have said xx

we also have midi whos 14..lazy lump  male!!     barcardi whos 6 generally grumpy female
& holly whos 2 female who was smudges sister...

there accepting her to the family   slowly....a few hisses and swipes but on the right track...


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry hunny   

Errr let me think............How about something to do with christmas?  Angel, Fairy, Santa, Dancer, Prancer, 

Im crap at choosing names as u can tell


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

patch, peanut,marmalade


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Looooove your kitten!! What a cutie. 

Sorry not good with names either. My female cat is called Pixie which is the only name I can come up with I'm afraid. 

I want a kitten too!


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

How about Trio?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Marmite?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I was going to say Patch too ..but does sound a bit more like a dogs name ..I like Kilmowski ..but have not had another cat to call it that  
or humbug.. polo .. umm sparky ... twinkle ... 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Moving this to the Girl/Boy chat thread as think you will get more replies .. 
Cat x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

she is soooo cute

Im no good with names but ow about - Rosie, suzie, Cheeky, buttons 

im wanting a kitten but not sure, i already got 2 Labs and 2 cats but would love a long haired fluffy kitten 

Enjoy 

Cat xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

How about either 

Dora the Explorer
Fifi
or Minnie the Minx

She's gorgeous, I really want a new little puddy tat as we lost 3 last year for different reasons and are down to 1 but DH is a meanie and says we can't have one! 

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Aww she is adorable 

How about minxy  ? 

We introduced our puppy Monty to our cats on Monday and so far its not that bad so  its not the calm before the storm


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Ahhh she is so sweet, I was going to suggest minxy too. Would suit her if she is a little cheeky one


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

thank you all for your sugestions  

you all been a great help  

got plenty of ideas now...i'm quite likeing minxy..i just suggested it to my DH and he said "i already said that before "    just shows i werent listening!!

i'm going to call her minxy then if tomorow it dont seem right i'll let you know...   as sofar no name has lasted more than a day  

also does any one no how i can get her to pooh!! in the litter tray    she knows where it is but    won't do it!! instead she goes under the pc!!  

happy new year to you all xxx and to all our furbabys xx big and small xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

what litter do you have in the tray?  If its those wood pellets that might be the problem, because she's so small they will hurt her little paws and so you'd be better with that mashy paper litter til she's a bit bigger!  We had this problem with one of ours when they were little.

Axxxxx


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

we have those wodden pellets i did think they might be a problem   as with our others we used to have gravel type stuff but when i last went shopping they only had wodden pellets  
so i'l change that....
every time she does a pooh we put it in the tray so she can see where it goes and we are consantly reminding her  
wee's we've just been cleaning up put thanks for the advise about putting the paper in the tray to didnt think of that   she keeps wee'ing next to the toilet   same place so we have to get her out of that...

plus her bum is soooo fluffy we have to watch for dirty bum!   i know cats are very hygenic but she cant quite reach all her fluff yet... 
she was terrified last night with the fireworks    and our 14 yr old cat was even more scared he wouldnt come out from under the bed  

hsppy new year to you all xxx

minxy..so far so good...xx even if she dont listen


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh cool we love Minxy on here so what a cool name


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Diva   I have been told to come off Cambridge as my iron levels are low and I am undergoing treatment at the moment so hoping to get a big fat pregnant belly instead but I lost 7 stone .. I have some left so might finish them and top up with a small iron rich meal as have gained a few lbs over Christmas   not too many but would like to get back to my goal ..just can't do sole source anymore 

Cat x


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

hiya xx

well minxy has done poohs in the litter tray     were well chuffed!!

hope fully we got it sorted now and we didnt even have to change from the wooden pellets in the end
think she might of got fed up of being air lifted all the tiime to the litter tray   

altho she still did a wee   by the loo...so have somthered lemongrass oil as thats the only oil with citrus that i could find so fingers crossed that'll work...


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

It sounds really funny saying Minxy is pooing in the litter tray     Minxy I have this wierd vision of you now !! 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Awww thanks hun .. testing next weekend trying not to over analyse the symptoms at the moment as (.)(.) are pretty tender at the moment but this is my first cycle on this drug so it might be that .. but had two good follicles so who knows 

Cat x


----------

